# Do you own a breakstick??



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Just wanting to get a feel for owners here, simple question and poll..


*edit* this is especially important for multiple dog households, or if you socialize your dog with other dogs, etc


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Bing, I have em!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah every walk I keep it in my pocket


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

That's kinda funny. I'm going to home depot tomorrow to make a longer Flirt pole and I'm buying a hatchet handle while I'm there to cut it into one. And YES I do know how to use one!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes, and I know how to use one!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yep, and i know how to use one! i love mine! i haven't had to use it yet, but im ready to if i need to!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I got mine!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Marty said:


> Yes, and I know how to use one!


what he said!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

no, my dogs get along perfectly .. havent shown any aggression towards other dogs either


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

great poll staffy daddy. i dont own one but i should get one. what is the proper way to use it? i would assume that you would place the stick in the back by the mollars and pry the mouth open? please correct me if this is wrong


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i know i could definitely use a breakstick to get the ball from Daisy.. she never wants to let go


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

I made a couple, but have never had to use them. Hope I never do.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> great poll staffy daddy. i dont own one but i should get one. what is the proper way to use it? i would assume that you would place the stick in the back by the mollars and pry the mouth open? please correct me if this is wrong


http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/19262-break-stick-use-instructions.html


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

more than one!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes I do and I carry every time I walk Tasha. It is one of the nylon ones that O'Briens K-9 Supply sells.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Most of mine are still packed away, but I know where one is if I ever need it. I always carry it in my dog tote to shows.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I dont have one yet, its on my list of things to buy. Ill be a multiple Bully home and Id rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I owned one dont know where it is as I never had to use it ... so I'm thinking I better just order a new one ... their good for popping teens too ... hmmph


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Made a couple after a couple yard fights... haven't had to use one since. I always forget to grab one when walking


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

i have one by the front door and one by the back door.

i usually forget to grab one for walks, sence i walk the pups early, and then real late at night i dont see other dogs anyway.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Havn't got one yet, but I will invest in one in the near future.


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

I dont have one currently but I will later down the road.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have 3, one outside hanging by the back door, one in my car and one in the house, I never go anywhere without one. Not necessarily for my dogs but just in case we meet someone else's who is off leash


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Alright! that's awesome guys, these are things that APBT and Bully owners NEED to have around at all times, it doesnt have to be your dog that instigates anything.. But more than likely will try and finish it!

Props to those who have one or more, good for you for those who are going to get one/make one and tsk tsk to the ones who dont... Trust me, its better safe then sorry with the dogs we own.. 

Thanks for all the replies!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes we have them and know how to use them but I put I do not leave home without it. I always have at least one in my truck.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I should probably get another one for the car, that's a great idea.


----------



## MightyHarness (Nov 7, 2009)

*Yes.. to breaking sticks*

Hi I'm new to this website but I thought I should jump right in. I believe if you own a Pit Bull you should definetly have a breaking stick. And know how to use it. Used the right way it doesn't harm the dog and it may save another dog alot of pain or if a person is being bit it can save a life. If your dog is around other dogs sooner or later it will happen. Pits are a very dominate breed and even the calmist will take offense to another dog tryng to mount him or make him submit. Which is the normal greeting between dogs. These dogs will fool you their are so lovable and gentle with most people you think can't be mean. But you must remember their history. They were breed to fight. If they choose to do it, they do it better than any other breed. They give 150% to anything they do. I'm just saying I would rather be safe that sorry. Sorry I got carried away.


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

I do not know how you can own an apbt and not own a breaking stick. I own 25 and they are for sale.
Ben 
Tablerock Harnesses


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

every responsible bulldawg owner should have at least one but perferably two breaksticks handy at all times. and should know how to use them properly, by inserting through the gap of there molars to the other side of there mouths gap, and pulling back, not prying! some dogs bite so hard that no amount of prying will get them to release there grip, and you can break teeth that way or ruin your stick! By pulling back it forces them to get another bite and your stick will prevent them from closing there mouth cause its wedged in between there last set of molars preventing them from obtaining another hold. If done right it takes a second or two, it is the fastest, safest, easiest way to use a breakstick!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

tablerock said:


> I do not know how you can own a apbt and not own a breaking stick. I own 25 and they are for sell.
> Ben
> Tablerock Harnesses


when are you going to put them on the website I do not see them.


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

They will be on the site as soon as I get my new computer and am able to do the revamp on the website...until then...just let me know if you need one.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

with 2 70 - 80pound males I have several. I keep them around the yard , house and by the crates. I have had to use them a couple of times. Usually the "boys" dont go in for the kill the get hold of each others faces { usually upper lips} and force the other one down and into submission. The result is a lot of blood and fat lips - no serious damage. But they will be in a standoff and the only way to break them up is with a stick. 
We do the crate and rotate but being APBT and being houdinis they do escape at times - and usually at the most inoppertune moments. The girls dont need the sticks. They usually stand on their back legs and "box" or chest bump.Anyone that has more than one dog - especially bully breeds should learn how to use one. It can escalate from play to ugly in a heartbeat


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

The only reason I don't have one yet is my second APBT is only 14 weeks, but I guess I should have one already because I do go on at least 2 walks a day.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aidan said:


> The only reason I don't have one yet is my second APBT is only 14 weeks, but I guess I should have one already because I do go on at least 2 walks a day.


Yep I take one when me Karen and the 4 dogs go for a walk.


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

I think you left a choice out....

No, and I never will

or 

no, I have no need for one (without the they all get along BS)

The reason is I would never have time for breadsticks,
it would be like having the dinner all done and damn I fogot the breadsticks
and then it is too late to go find them.


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Chavez,

That is sad in my mind simply because if you think 'and then it is too late to go find them' then your house is simply not solidified for housing dogs. IMO...a collar on every dog, a leash easily accessible, and a breaking stick in each main area of your house are VERY important for owning this breed.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

i dont owne one nor would i use one ,and i'm not saying my dog gets along withh all others but i use the lip roll if it comes down to needing to get them apart .mostly tho i try to just stay away from things of such .


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I have 2 at this time. One in the house and one in the truck. I also always keep a crate in my truck just in case.


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

For breadsticks to be useful, you basically would have to have them on you at all times.
You also need to know your dogs, not just letting anyone run with anyone.
We know our dogs. 
Have we had problems-yes.
Know your dogs then you won't have the need


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Good point, but accidents happen no matter how careful you are.

It's like a policeman showing up to work and saying "I am going to be careful and don't need a bullet proof vest". ...they are a pain to wear, but damn glad I have one on when needed!

...ooohhhhh a healthy debate without negativity!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Dogs do change. I had 3 dogs running together just fine for about a year. It changed in the span of about 2 seconds. There were enough people nearby who jumped in before holds were established and we needed no sticks. But having them on hand is kind of like wearing a seat belt when you drive. Most of the time you wont get in an accident and don't need that belt on. But when you do, you'll probably be thankful you buckle up every day.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I think owning break sticks is a responsible thing to do. You may know your dogs, but dogs do change like Lindsay states, as they mature, or as you introduce new dogs to the group. Crating and rotating would prevent almost all of those incidents, but you can't account for other people's dogs outside. It may be a stray that runs up on your dog. God forbid that you ever have to use your break stick, but if you are in a situation that is not very likely (and it happens) then you would be up sh*ts creek without one. 

I think when people say they don't care to own one or learn how to use it, or that their dogs get along fine, they either have little experience with the breed, or are not fully aware of their dogs potential. It doesn't have to be your dog that starts a fight... 

Im really suprised at how many people don't believe in them.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

could someone post a pic of one of their sticks?
i will look up how to use one...i dont think i need one leela has been nothing but great with other dogs...but then again you never know she is still young


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

its not really about how the dog acts you have to consider other dogs, its rarely our dogs that start the fights, and like lindsay said it's like a seatbelt. You wear one every day without an accident, but if you crash, you'll be thankful that you wore one every day. I think that is the best comparison. It's all about safety. I'll post a pic of mine when I get home tonight


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

KnineGuy said:


> could someone post a pic of one of their sticks?
> i will look up how to use one...i dont think i need one leela has been nothing but great with other dogs...but then again you never know she is still young


This should help

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-di...cks-do-you-own-one.html?highlight=breaksticks


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Here's a picture of the solid oak ones we make.










Each is completely individual, just as each user is completely individual in their hand size, grasp, dog's mouth, etc.

Whether they are solid oak, poly board, or hammer handle filed down (which looks bad in my opinion) the point is to create a lever to pry the teeth open to remove the other dog.

Sorry for the poor quality picture...I am making dinner, feeding/working with the dogs, and catching up online. Better pictures will be on our website. Many have been sold and the ones that ARE available will be listed by number.

- Sara


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I have several and know exactly how to use one and taught my kids as well.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

We made two - kept one in the house and one in the garage by the outside door. Now, we're down to one dog tho... I do also believe in the choking-off method, as well.


----------

